# كيفية رفع الملفات الى موقع Rapidshare!



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 مايو 2006)

أخواني في الله, هذا شرح لكيفية رفع الملفات على هذا الموقع
www.rapidshare.de
لقد قمت بشرح هذا الموضوع ,وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
وتتم عملية الرفع كالآتي
1- إضغط على إستعراض Browse, كما في الصورة التالية




2- بعد الضغط, ستظهر لك نافذه تطلب منك تحديد الملف المراد رفعه, كما في الصورة التالية


 
3- بعد تحديد الملف, إضغط على رفع Upload, كما في الصورة التالية


 
4- سيظهر لك على نفس المتصفح عداد يوضح سعة الملف, والنسبة المكتملة من الرفع, كما في الصورة التالية


 
- بعد إتمام الرفع, ستظهر لك نافذه تؤكد إتمام الرفع, إضغط موافق, أنظر الصورة التالية


 
6- سيتم بعدها إعطائك رابطاً, كما في الصورة التالية قم بنسخه ووضعه في الموضوع الذي تشارك به




وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## SAAD RASHED (16 مايو 2006)

ألاخ المهندس أحمد عفيفى 
السلام عليكم

أظن أن الخدمة على الموقع لا تعمل أو ربما أنا عندى مشكلة


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 مايو 2006)

*مانوع المشكلة!*







SAAD RASHED قال:


> ألاخ المهندس أحمد عفيفى
> السلام عليكم
> 
> أظن أن الخدمة على الموقع لا تعمل أو ربما أنا عندى مشكلة


 
أخي الكريم, الموقع قمت بتجربته الآن وهو يعمل 100%, كما أنني أتعامل معه بشكل يومي
هل من الممكن التأكد من صيغة الموقع حيث أنه Rapidshare.de :28: وليس Rapidshare.com :29: 
أرجوا إخباري إذا تم حل المشكلة بإذن الله
هذا وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## SAAD RASHED (16 مايو 2006)

ألاخ المهندس أحمد عفيفى
السلام عليكم
الرفع الى الموقع ممكن ولكن التنزيل لا يعمل معى


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 مايو 2006)

*مراجعة سريعة*







SAAD RASHED قال:


> ألاخ المهندس أحمد عفيفى
> السلام عليكم
> الرفع الى الموقع ممكن ولكن التنزيل لا يعمل معى


أخي الكريم, دعني أراجع معك خطوات التحميل, يجب أولاً أن تضغط على رابط الكتاب الموجود في موضوع مكتبة الميكاترونكس.
سقوم موقع Rapidshare بالفتح بشكل أتوماتيكي.
يجب أن تضغط على كلمة Free
ستلاحظ بعدها يوجود عد تنازلي عليك الإنتظار حتى ينتهى العد التنازلي
ستلاحظ وجود رموز بعد إنتهاء العد التنازلي عليك إدخاله بشكل سليم
ثم قم بضغط كلمة Download
هذا وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## SAAD RASHED (17 مايو 2006)

*الاخ المهندس أحمد عفيفى*



م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> أخي الكريم, دعني أراجع معك خطوات التحميل, يجب أولاً أن تضغط على رابط الكتاب الموجود في موضوع مكتبة الميكاترونكس.
> سقوم موقع Rapidshare بالفتح بشكل أتوماتيكي.
> يجب أن تضغط على كلمة Free
> ستلاحظ بعدها يوجود عد تنازلي عليك الإنتظار حتى ينتهى العد التنازلي
> ...





السلام علبكم أخ أحمد
أنا انفذ الخطوات تماما كما ذكرت وكما هو مشروح على هذا الركن غير أننى لا أعرف سبب عدم الاستجابة للتنزيل ولعلم سعادكم هى مشكلة على عدد 2 كميوتر الخاصة بى


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 مايو 2006)

*الحل الأخير*





أخي الكريم, حقاً إنها مشكلة غريبة من نوعها, حيث لن يشتكي أحد منها من قبل, ولكن أنا معك حتى تحل بإذن الله.
السؤال الآن هل تمتلك أحد برامج التحميل مثل DAP (Download Accelerator Plus أو برنامج MassDownloader؟​


----------



## SAAD RASHED (17 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> أخي الكريم, حقاً إنها مشكلة غريبة من نوعها, حيث لن يشتكي أحد منها من قبل, ولكن أنا معك حتى تحل بإذن الله.
> السؤال الآن هل تمتلك أحد برامج التحميل مثل DAP (Download Accelerator Plus أو برنامج MassDownloader؟​




أستخد برنامج Download Accelerator Plus ويعطى رسالة أن الملف غير موجود على الموقع


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 مايو 2006)

*هذا هو السبب*







> أستخد برنامج Download Accelerator Plus ويعطى رسالة أن الملف غير موجود على الموقع


فعلاً أخي الكريم, يجب إغلاق أي برنامج تحميل مثل Download Accelerator Plus وذلك حتى تستطيع تحميل الكتب بشكل سليم.
نصيحة من أخ لك, لا تستخدم برنامج Download Accelerator Plus وذلك لأنه يقوم بتحميل برامج Spyware والتي يستطيع أي هاكر الدخول إلى جهاز, كما أنها تقوم بتحميل برامج غير مرغوب فيها, هذا بالإضافة إلى الإعلانات المزعجة والكثير.
أنتظر ردك
سبحانك اللهم وبحمد لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## SAAD RASHED (17 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> فعلاً أخي الكريم, يجب إغلاق أي برنامج تحميل مثل Download Accelerator Plus وذلك حتى تستطيع تحميل الكتب بشكل سليم.
> نصيحة من أخ لك, لا تستخدم برنامج Download Accelerator Plus وذلك لأنه يقوم بتحميل برامج Spyware والتي يستطيع أي هاكر الدخول إلى جهاز, كما أنها تقوم بتحميل برامج غير مرغوب فيها, هذا بالإضافة إلى الإعلانات المزعجة والكثير.
> أنتظر ردك
> سبحانك اللهم وبحمد لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
> تقبل تحياتي​


 

جزاك الله خيرا أخ أحمد فعلا Download Accelerator Plus مع GET RIGHT هما المشكة 
ولكن أحيانا نحن مضطرون لاستحدام هذه البرامج عندما يكون حجم الملفات كبير


----------



## تعبان (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني توجد عندي مشكلة التنزيل من هذا الموقع 
فهو يعطيني بانه يجب الانتظار مثلا 7 دقائق انتظر وانتظر ولكن لا يحصل اي شي 

مع العلم اني لا استخدم اي برنامج للتحميل 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مايو 2006)

*الحل*



تعبان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني توجد عندي مشكلة التنزيل من هذا الموقع
> فهو يعطيني بانه يجب الانتظار مثلا 7 دقائق انتظر وانتظر ولكن لا يحصل اي شي
> ...


 
أخي الكريم يقوم موقع Rapidshare بإتباع التالي
1- يقوم بتخصيص 20 ميجابيت كحد أقصى للتحميل المتواصل
2- عندما يتجاوز مجموع المفات التي حملتها عدد 20 ميجابيت, سيقوم الموقع بإيقافك مؤقتاً في صورة فترة زمنية يجب إنتظارها.
3- بعد إنتهاء المدة المقرر, يمكنك الضغط على الرابط مرة أخرى لتبدأ التحميل.

أخي الكريم, إذا قمت بهذا سينتهي فوراً معاناتك مع الموقع, فهو من أفضل مواقع الرفع المستخدمة.
والله الموفق​


----------

